# Blow a line



## chuckyj95 (Dec 31, 2007)

The very last storm on the very last push I blow a line and coverd my jeep and drive way in hydrolic fluid (break fluid). The question is spring is here and all my money is going elts were how long can I what intill I repair the line before i do more damage? Also does anyone know the cost of the line (just a estiment) on the right line on a unimont?

Thanks 
Chuck


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

9.00 so just fix it but if you aint running it it dont matter


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

$10 bucks for the replacement line and some fluid. 20 minutes to fix.


BUT, I hope when you refered to "brake fluid" you didn't mean that the pump was filled with actual brake fluid. If so a full system flush and clean and replacing with the correct fluid is in order.


----------



## chuckyj95 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you I will get the fose and fluid next week. thanks for the corection on the fluid I could have swarn it sead dot 3 but you are right thank you 
Chuck


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

chuckyj95;549758 said:


> thanks for the corection on the fluid I could have swarn it sead dot 3 but you are right thank you
> Chuck


Your possibly thinking of "Dex III" Chuck... which of course is Dexron III transmission fluid, and at one time a Western recommend fluid.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

B&B;549795 said:


> Your possibly thinking of "Dex III" Chuck... which of course is Dexron III transmission fluid, and at one time a Western recommend fluid.


Thats what I was thinking also...


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

If you covered your jeep in brake fluid you would bbe going for a new paint job as well.BTW why does everybody spell brake "break"?


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

tuna;550662 said:


> If you covered your jeep in brake fluid you would bbe going for a new paint job as well.BTW why does everybody spell brake "break"?


SPRING "break"???


----------

